# Bahrain



## ladyblue (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi I am thinking of going to work in Bahrain - is this the right forum? Please can you redirect me if not. Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum - I have moved your post to the correct forum location.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ladyblue (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you. I was just wondering whether anyone could offer any general advice about moving to Bahrain for a year or two. I do not have a job yet, and wonder whether as a single woman I will be in the same running as a man in a similar position, but it is to work at the university so perhaps views are more progressive. I am also wondering how safe I would be as a single woman living alone. Any information appreciated.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ladyblue said:


> Thank you. I was just wondering whether anyone could offer any general advice about moving to Bahrain for a year or two. I do not have a job yet, and wonder whether as a single woman I will be in the same running as a man in a similar position, but it is to work at the university so perhaps views are more progressive. I am also wondering how safe I would be as a single woman living alone. Any information appreciated.


Hi,
Out of interest - why Bahrain?
I would have thought there was more scope for you in Dubai or Abu Dhabi - both places great to live in for single ladies.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ladyblue (Jun 3, 2014)

There just happens to be a job there.


----------

